# filter flow dynamics



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So, I thought my shrimps had a bacterial infection but turns out they didn't, some were just dying of old age.

I really thought about filtering the water and what to do about it. I have eheim classics on all my tanks, I tried lowering the flow then increasing it, pointing the spraybar upwards, then downwards, etc.

What's the best or what do you guys normally do? I'm trying to avoid deadspots in the tank.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I always point my flows lengthwise. I know every tank made with a hood has the spot for the HOB filter at the back to go front to back but I don't use hoods so I go lengthwise. My main 20g CRS tank has the spraybar from my Eheim Pro 2 going lengthwise. I had to mod it to fit and cut it down. You can also drill out the holes a bit bigger if it's too much flow, which I also did. I use frogbit to test the flow. Put a piece in front of the filter and see how it goes. Mine goes around and around the top of the tank so I know I have good flow as it's hitting the side glass and bouncing back. My intake is on the other end.


----------

